# AMF flying wedge picked this up today



## vastingray (Jun 8, 2018)

Picked this up today don't know anything about it I can't find any info on this 16x20 model any information would be gratefuly appreciated


----------



## stoney (Jun 8, 2018)

Wow, pretty cool. Has some nice touches like the colors first of all. The matching color stripes on the seat and the checkered pedals. Nice find. Are your going to give it a good cleanup and show us?


----------



## jrcarz (Jun 8, 2018)

I love it. Really unique frame style. It is 100 % complete.  Very hard to find.  I have a 2 tone copper type color


----------



## stoney (Jun 9, 2018)

So cool


----------



## vastingray (Jun 9, 2018)

Started  cleaning it up today it’s coming back really nice


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 9, 2018)

Nice find Tom! That is a good one, those 16 x 20 Fantastic Ones are HARD to find and yours is all original. I think it's a 1970. Congrats!


----------



## Hammer (Jun 9, 2018)

Keep them detailing pics coming, love the before and afters ln these cleanups!

Aaron


----------



## vastingray (Jun 10, 2018)

jrcarz said:


> I love it. Really unique frame style. It is 100 % complete.  Very hard to find.  I have a 2 tone copper type color
> 
> View attachment 821010



Wow yours is amazing


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2018)

I had one of those in the same color I sold a couple of years ago. Kinda wish I would have kept it now! Nice job on the clean-up. V/r Shawn


----------

